# Market place access?



## ferret (May 26, 2017)

From what I can tell, if I click a thread within the market place, I have access to reply.

But when browsing the forum itself, it says:
(You have insufficient privileges to post here.)

Did not see a thread on this topic yet, but if missed, feel free to merge.


----------



## tedtan (May 26, 2017)

Try accessing the marketplace again - I can access threads in there, but many are still missing pictures.


----------



## ferret (May 26, 2017)

Still the same. I can see threads, read them, and apparently reply to them (Form is there but haven't tried since I have nothing to say). But I cannot post new threads.


----------



## tedtan (May 26, 2017)

I didn't try posting a new thread before, I just did and I'm getting the same message as you. Perhaps the marketplace is not fully live, yet.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 26, 2017)

Same here. Went to post a FS thread and I don't even see the option.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2017)

I am having the same issue, I posted about this in the other thread yesterday but glad it's not just me!


----------



## getowned7474 (May 27, 2017)

Same here, can't make a new post in the marketplace.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2017)

@Alex - Have you taken a look at this one by any chance? Thanks!


----------



## NickB11 (May 29, 2017)

Same issue here as well. Thanks!


----------



## blacai (May 29, 2017)

Cannot create new threads... I would like to say my G.A.S won't be eternal, but I would lie


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2017)

Yep still an issue here too. Seems odd that something like this wasn't addressed already unless it was done on purpose (seriously hoping it isn't fee-based membership for the classifieds now..? ), Alex has to have seen it by now as it's been several days since the update....


----------



## Hyacinth (May 29, 2017)

I also can't post threads on the marketplace.


----------



## JLocrian (May 29, 2017)

Same here. Ugh...


----------



## ASoC (May 29, 2017)

Just checked and I also don't have marketplace access.

Also, I clicked the link in an i-Trader notification and it seems that my i-Trader page is gone. Has the system been removed outright?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2017)

Count me in, too. Tried to make a post and I can't.


----------



## Alex (Jun 7, 2017)

The permissions were messed up during the migration, but it should be fixed by now. Same rules apply for posting in the Marketplace (100+ posts, 6 months membership, etc), except for Musicians Classifieds and Ebay Deals.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for getting this fixed Alex!


----------

